# Nautilus XL Frame/spool Issues



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Been reading reviews from some people and seeing quite a few complaints about the leader/fly line getting caught between the spool and frame, requiring you to take the spool off (one guy even said he broke off a fish because of it). Anyone have this experience and come up with a solution to remedy this problem? Sounds like a deal-breaker to me... I want to pair my 6wt with something light, and I feel like the XL would be a good fit but I'm a little gun shy now from what I've read...


----------



## David Taylor (Mar 15, 2020)

Have not heard about this issue with this reel but that is the reason it is recommended to get fully Getting a fully framed reel for spey rods.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

David Taylor said:


> Have not heard about this issue with this reel but that is the reason it is recommended to get fully Getting a fully framed reel for spey rods.


Yeah that makes a lot of sense. The design looks cool but it sounds like, functionally, it may not be a great idea... Idk the jurys still out...


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

This is exactly why I replaced mine. The XL reels are very nice and light but the line/leader getting caught annoyed me to the point that it had to go.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve had (and still have...) several reels that had loose enough tolerances that you could trap line between spool and frame... The first solution is to learn how to avoid the problem... The second solution is to choose another model (and you can be sure that Nautilus has a variety to choose from)... I have six of them in hard commercial service and highly recommend them...

By the way, unlike many other high end reels... every Nautilus reel I have is very easy to remove a spool from without any tools at all (if you ever do have a line problem or just need to change spools)... Neither Abel or Tibor can make that claim.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

I have a XLmax and have had my leader get in between the frame and spool only a few times, definitely annoying but not a deal breaker for me. I have either pulled the leader back through the frame and spool with tension or undo the frame which takes all of 5sec. Great reel, super light, nice drag/sound, and competitive price.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I have had this occur a couple times on my nautilus reels, primarily the CCFx2. It is a minor annoyance but had only happened when preparing rod to stow and leader slipped between spool abd frame. Like mentioned, a 30 second fix to unscrew spool, solve problem and reattach spool. Never occurred while fishing. The performance of the reel while fishing more than makes up for the rare annoyance. I have 5 nautilus reels from CCFx2, nv and monsters on rods from 8wt -12 wt and all have been flawless while actually fishing. If I got another rod, I wouldn’t think twice about matching with another nautilus. Love the weight and drag and flawless performance while fishing. Like Capt lemaymiami said, if you learn how to avoid the problem and you won’t have any.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

There are a number of good quality reels out there with out this flaw.
I'd go with one of those as I like to minimize Murphy's opportunities to annoy me.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

Sabalo said:


> I have had this occur a couple times on my nautilus reels, primarily the CCFx2. It is a minor annoyance but had only happened when preparing rod to stow and leader slipped between spool abd frame. Like mentioned, a 30 second fix to unscrew spool, solve problem and reattach spool. Never occurred while fishing. The performance of the reel while fishing more than makes up for the rare annoyance.


Same for me. Happens occasionally, but always when I am stringing up the reel. Not really an issue but a little bit of an annoyance.
Reel is amazing though, so no reason to have that scare me off... though now that I said that it will blow up next time I take it out.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Gadaboutgaddis said:


> This is exactly why I replaced mine. The XL reels are very nice and light but the line/leader getting caught annoyed me to the point that it had to go.


Wow, really - so it happened that much you ended up replacing it altogether


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Jared D said:


> Same for me. Happens occasionally, but always when I am stringing up the reel. Not really an issue but a little bit of an annoyance.
> Reel is amazing though, so no reason to have that scare me off... though now that I said that it will blow up next time I take it out.


Has it ever happened to you while on the water?


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Flyfish40 said:


> I have a XLmax and have had my leader get in between the frame and spool only a few times, definitely annoying but not a deal breaker for me. I have either pulled the leader back through the frame and spool with tension or undo the frame which takes all of 5sec. Great reel, super light, nice drag/sound, and competitive price.


Ok, that's a positive review. So it hasn't happened while on the water?


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

Saltyhackle

I have never had it occur when I am physically using the reel while fishing, you know stripping, casting and fighting fish. Only has occurred when putting leader around reel for stowing rod. But after happened couple times I learned to put leader around reel seat and problem avoided. 

I love my nautilus reels and would gladly buy another to pair with another rod. They are light, have good drags and have never let me down on a reel failure. 
Good luck with your decision


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

saltyhackle said:


> Ok, that's a positive review. So it hasn't happened while on the water?


Only has happened a few times and when wrapping leader around frame of reel when putting it up. I usually have a longer leader so the part of the line that wraps around the frame/spool is about 25 lb test which is hard for it to slip into the spool. If you would have 15lb wrapped around the frame it would be a little easier for the line to get caught if that makes sense.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Flyfish40 said:


> Only has happened a few times and when wrapping leader around frame of reel when putting it up. I usually have a longer leader so the part of the line that wraps around the frame/spool is about 25 lb test which is hard for it to slip into the spool. If you would have 15lb wrapped around the frame it would be a little easier for the line to get caught if that makes sense.


Ah I see, now I understand. That's encouraging to hear that it mainly happens when rigging the leader around the spool during transport etc. That detail seemed to be left out from all the people knocking the reel for this issue. Thanks for clarifying - I'll definitely be reconsidering the XL version for a 6wt.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

saltyhackle said:


> Thanks for clarifying


So the backing is even thinner although it normally has no slack near the reel when playing a fish, doesn't mean it can't happen.

I had a cheepy reel some years back that the fly line (running part of the line), could slip between frame and spool.
Gave it away but told him why I didn't want it. Sent the manufacturer an Email but they never responded.

My main saltwater reels are 5 Ross Big Game reels.
Starting to get a little "long in the tooth" and a few years back had a failure in the drag on one (something came loose, but it's a sealed drag) and Ross even paid the warranty shipping. That's been the only problem I've ever encountered with the Big Game reels.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

saltyhackle said:


> Ah I see, now I understand. That's encouraging to hear that it mainly happens when rigging the leader around the spool during transport etc. That detail seemed to be left out from all the people knocking the reel for this issue. Thanks for clarifying - I'll definitely be reconsidering the XL version for a 6wt.


And I believe the XL reel and XL max reel are the same weight just a deeper spool that can hold more line. So I think an XL max would fit a 6wt. They are pretty much the same reel but has more backing and would be able to use on different rods if you needed. I will say the CCF X2 is my favorite!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Flyfish40 said:


> I have a XLmax and have had my leader get in between the frame and spool only a few times, definitely annoying but not a deal breaker for me. I have either pulled the leader back through the frame and spool with tension or undo the frame which takes all of 5sec. Great reel, super light, nice drag/sound, and competitive price.


You can easily remove spools from my Abels. All it takes is a coin for crying out loud. You make it sound like its a big deal. Its not.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

saltyhackle said:


> Has it ever happened to you while on the water?


It has only happened when stringing it up. Never during a fight w a fish or casting.
I have other brands as well, and it happens w them too...at least my Redington for sure. 
It is not an issue w fighting fish in my mind. Maybe it could happen, but I highly doubt it.
Great reels and rock solid.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Jared D said:


> I have other brands as well, and it happens w them too


I have around 15 fly reels. Does not happen on any of them...
Not even on my 70 plus year old spring loaded automatic


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Store the reel properly and it isn't an issue. I always pass the line or leader through the frame on the handle side.. sure it can happen, but I've had it happen on nearly every reel i own.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Jared D said:


> It has only happened when stringing it up. Never during a fight w a fish or casting.
> I have other brands as well, and it happens w them too...at least my Redington for sure.
> It is not an issue w fighting fish in my mind. Maybe it could happen, but I highly doubt it.
> Great reels and rock solid.


OK awesome, that's great to hear. That was my biggest fear.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

coconutgroves said:


> Store the reel properly and it isn't an issue. I always pass the line or leader through the frame on the handle side.. sure it can happen, but I've had it happen on nearly every reel i own.


Just curious @coconutgroves , how do you do that. I always just cut off my fly and reel the leader onto the reel (and thus get the leader between frame and spool). 
Any picture of what this looks like? I like to keep mine in the reel cover for transpo and don't like having loose fly line.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

Jared D said:


> Just curious @coconutgroves , how do you do that. I always just cut off my fly and reel the leader onto the reel (and thus get the leader between frame and spool).
> Any picture of what this looks like? I like to keep mine in the reel cover for transpo and don't like having loose fly line.


Start by reeling in your fly line until there is only about 6" out of the tip of the rod. You can use more, but any shorter and you run the risk of putting tension right where the welded loop is (I've ruined a fly line doing this). Next, hook your fly onto one of the guides, I like to use the first snake guide. This will form a loose loop, if you extend your rod straight out 180 degrees you will see the loop hanging down. With your drag set loose, and _carefully_ watching the tip of your rod, guide your leader around the frame of your reel (handle side, if using LH retrieve), following the natural curve of spool. Depending on how long your leader is, you will either have to give it some slack from the spool, or reel in the extra slack if you have a long leader. I would be careful not to string the leader around the reel seat, the edges tend to be sharp and you will likely kink your leader. The angle of your reel is much softer and wider and therefore kinder to your leader. Slowly reel in until the leader is tight enough for no slack, but not tight enough for the rod tip to bend. I like my line to be snug yet _relaxed_ - I don't want to hear any twang if I pluck the leader haha. This is a great way to store your rig as you move from spot to spot, or even in the car on your way to the water. Just be mindful of how much fly line you have out of the tip (to save from kinking your leader) and how tight you reel it in.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

saltyhackle said:


> hook your fly onto one of the guides


I didn't do that, even to my bamboo rod.
It's only a few minuets nowadays to rig a a rod if your prepared.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Jared D said:


> Just curious @coconutgroves , how do you do that. I always just cut off my fly and reel the leader onto the reel (and thus get the leader between frame and spool).
> Any picture of what this looks like? I like to keep mine in the reel cover for transpo and don't like having loose fly line.


pretty simple - cut the fly off, reel the line nearly all the way onto the spool. leave about 4" or so of the tippet off the reel, pass it through one of the holes in the spool on the handle side. it keeps the tippet in place so it won't pass under the line on the spool. now if the reel is loaded past the holes, it is tricker - but i can usually pull the fly line over and make a spot to pass the tippet through


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

I've been using the XL series for my 6wt & 8wt for several years now. They have been nothing less than fantastic to fish with thus far and any problem had was caused by the Indian, not the arrow.


----------



## saltyhackle (Jun 28, 2020)

OED said:


> I've been using the XL series for my 6wt & 8wt for several years now. They have been nothing less than fantastic to fish with thus far and any problem had was caused by the Indian, not the arrow.


Thanks for sharing that positive report! I'm pretty sure it'll be my next 6wt reel. Now I just need to decide if it's worth the wait for a custom color 😂


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

saltyhackle said:


> Thanks for sharing that positive report! I'm pretty sure it'll be my next 6wt reel. Now I just need to decide if it's worth the wait for a custom color 😂


Their custom colors are pretty dope - i've sent my stock reels back for knobs, reel seat and drag disc. It took about 4 to 6 weeks, so I did it in the off season.


----------



## PMtarpon11 (12 mo ago)

I write this as I drive back to my place in Mexico after having just fished for hours. I missed out on multiple good shots at fish because of this issue and I was ultimately out of commission for 30 minutes + on the beach playing surgery trying to fix this issue. Brought my father along, let’s just say he heard more cussing than he has in my previous 29 years. I did not have pliers with me to unscrew spool, so I made a bloody mess of my fingers after 30 minutes or so. This is is the second time this has happened to me this week. Absolutely pathetic (and yes I am extremely careful). I am SO sorely disappointed in my Nautilus CCF X 2 6-8. Will likely be selling next week and buying a Hatch because I do not pay hundreds of dollars for something imperfect and inconsistent


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

PMtarpon11 said:


> I write this as I drive back to my place in Mexico after having just fished for hours. I missed out on multiple good shots at fish because of this issue and I was ultimately out of commission for 30 minutes + on the beach playing surgery trying to fix this issue. Brought my father along, let’s just say he heard more cussing than he has in my previous 29 years. I did not have pliers with me to unscrew spool, so I made a bloody mess of my fingers after 30 minutes or so. This is is the second time this has happened to me this week. Absolutely pathetic (and yes I am extremely careful). I am SO sorely disappointed in my Nautilus CCF X 2 6-8. Will likely be selling next week and buying a Hatch because I do not pay hundreds of dollars for something imperfect and inconsistent


My x series did thatso I sold it and went back to Tibors much happier.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

What color is the one you are selling?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

How is this happening on the water? I have experienced it while rigging as explained in previous posts but can't see it happening on the water. Why did you need pliers for spool removal? Was it over tightened or did the leader cause it to stick?
There are little quirks with all the reels I have tibors included but I find myself grabbing the ccf x2s more than tibors.


----------



## PMtarpon11 (12 mo ago)

Gatorbig said:


> What color is the one you are selling?


Custom violet


----------



## PMtarpon11 (12 mo ago)

PMtarpon11 said:


> Custom violet


With silver drag knobs


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

10 4 I have 2 violet already, looking for blue. GL with the new reel hunt.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I have an XL Max, and haven't had any issues with it yet.


----------



## k_lindsey14 (Sep 8, 2021)

Only time I ever had this issue is a couple times on my xs and xm when I am fishing 5 or 6x, trout stuff. It has never been an issue for me when fishing bigger tippet.


----------



## Steve_Lee (Aug 20, 2019)

Another option is to keep an eye out for the "XL Classic" on eBay. There was a limited run of these full-frame reels from quite a few years back, otherwise identical to the X-series. I have the XL-Max and wish I had bought another one of the full-frame models.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

I’ve had the line get stuck between the spool twice with my CCF-X2 10-12, including today when I was standing on the bow as a tarpon approached. To make matters worse I couldn’t get the spool off with my bare hands. This shouldn’t be a thing. Going to switch to a Tibor Gulfstream.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> I’ve had (and still have...) several reels that had loose enough tolerances that you could trap line between spool and frame... The first solution is to learn how to avoid the problem... The second solution is to choose another model (and you can be sure that Nautilus has a variety to choose from)... I have six of them in hard commercial service and highly recommend them...
> 
> By the way, unlike many other high end reels... every Nautilus reel I have is very easy to remove a spool from without any tools at all (if you ever do have a line problem or just need to change spools)... Neither Abel or Tibor can make that claim.


I’ve never had an issue w a nautilus reel. I agree w you!


----------



## Joe52 (9 mo ago)

Not a huge issue but it happens. No more than my other light weight reels. Seems like the cost of going light but I find it worth it.
I didn’t read through all the posts so maybe this has been noted, but the x frame spool can get hung up and not seat all the way. I haven’t had an major issue when it’s well seated.


----------



## JT2 (5 mo ago)

Yup! Pain in the a$$


----------



## OrFish (5 mo ago)

I just pulled the leader out of the middle of My nautilus monster, so can happen on all the models. Nautilus recognizes this and makes two 'spey" spools with tighter tolerances


----------



## Grumpy11 (4 mo ago)

I live in Vero Beach Florida. A few hours north of their factory. I will be needing a reel for a 5wt rod and like the the idea of a Florida made Nautilus. I might get my daughter to drive me down for a tour. (They drive crazy down there).

What reel would you Nautilus owners recommend. I'm just getting back into fly fishing. I received a Sage Maverick outfit in the mail yesterday. I'll string it up this week and try it from shore.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

X series for 5wt


----------



## Grumpy11 (4 mo ago)

Gatorbig said:


> X series for 5wtXM?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Probably best bet unless you plan to get a larger wt rod later and might use same reel. I think the xl is only 1/2oz or so more


----------



## Katsuking84 (Dec 27, 2021)

Not sure if this was said but I know on Spey setups we run the full cage cause the running line is either thinner or it’s mono (also the case in euro nymphing), but fly line usually won’t slip thru. If your reeling back to your leader that’s a risk with any reel, other than a full cage. I did have an XM, I noticed the way it was cut out on the line guard didn’t cover the spool on the frame side all the way. I could see that increasing the risk of slipping in my eyes ymmv. I did like the reel and never had an issue but I never reeled into my leader. I just didn’t like the drag having so much adjustment on the knob. It was like two and half rotations from all off to full on, it was smooth though.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Grumpy11 said:


> I live in Vero Beach Florida. A few hours north of their factory. I will be needing a reel for a 5wt rod and like the the idea of a Florida made Nautilus. I might get my daughter to drive me down for a tour. (They drive crazy down there).
> 
> What reel would you Nautilus owners recommend. I'm just getting back into fly fishing. I received a Sage Maverick outfit in the mail yesterday. I'll string it up this week and try it from shore.


X for sure. I've got a few I use for trout fishing out west that are terrific. I use up to the Xmax locally for reds and snook. The factory is impressive. Ask for Mike and see if they will give you a tour. They won't sell to you directly but in the past I've picked out exactly what I wanted sent the sale to my local fly shop and saved the wondering about parts and colors, etc.... Corona set up new rules for everybody so it might not be as easy as stopping in without a confirmed appointment.


----------



## Grumpy11 (4 mo ago)

I found a black XM today at Mad River Outfitters in Columbus Ohio. List price, free shipping and backing. Boy are Nautilus reels hard to find!


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

MRO a great on line fly shop. When the Key Lime was a limited edition color they got me what I needed for a sweet trout set up.


----------



## Grumpy11 (4 mo ago)

My Nautilus XM is due Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## angstboater (Feb 13, 2019)

i had this happen to my ccfx2 and parted ways with it as a result


----------

